# Which Race of Middle Earth Are You?



## Scott (Nov 15, 2005)

INteresting quiz: Which race of Middle Earth Are You?

I was "Entish."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 15, 2005)

It says that I am a Rohirrim.


----------



## dswatts (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> INteresting quiz: Which race of Middle Earth Are You?
> 
> I was "Entish."



I was "Numenorean"

Not quite sure what to make of that. HaHa! Hopefully I fled the destruction!

Dwayne


----------



## kceaster (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm elvish. Looks like pointy ears are in my future.

KC


----------



## ANT (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378275_Hmiddleearthentish.jpg" border="0" alt="Entish"><br>Entish
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## Saiph (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378093_numenorean.jpg" border="0" alt="Numenorean"><br>Numenorean
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## dswatts (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I went back and changed one answer I was going back & forth on, and ended up Rohirrim.

Who knows?! 

Dwayne


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2005)

Entish



Robin


----------



## youthevang (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378275_Hmiddleearthentish.jpg" border="0" alt="Entish"><br>Entish
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

[Edited on 11-15-2005 by youthevang]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 15, 2005)

Numenorean


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 15, 2005)

I was Numenorean, too. I wish I was "Entish", but I'm glad to see that I'm not alone.


----------



## brymaes (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049377986_Hmiddleearthhobbit.jpg" border="0" alt="Hobbit"><br>Hobbit
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Average Joey (Nov 15, 2005)

Do you see what you guys have done?Now,I want to watch the movies again.Tomorrow I will watch all three extended editions.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378297_Hmiddleearthrohirrim.jpg" border="0" alt="Rohirrim"><br>Rohirrim
<br>


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> <img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049377986_Hmiddleearthhobbit.jpg" border="0" alt="Hobbit"><br>Hobbit
> <br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


so you're a naive peasant


----------



## pastorway (Nov 15, 2005)

Rohirrim here too!

Let's Ride!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 15, 2005)

Numenorean and in good company.

Favorite art - homebrewing, that is rich!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378093_numenorean.jpg" border="0" alt="Numenorean"><br>Numenorean
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 15, 2005)

So none of us are elvish thus far...


----------



## pastorway (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> I'm elvish. Looks like pointy ears are in my future.
> 
> KC


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378093_numenorean.jpg" border="0" alt="Numenorean"><br>Numenorean
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> I'm elvish. Looks like pointy ears are in my future.
> 
> KC


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378241_Hmiddleearthelvish.jpg" border="0" alt="Elvish"><br>Elvish
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

The cool thing is that I guess it beforehand, giving even more evidence to the fitness of this race for me.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 15, 2005)

Rohirrim.......fierce..... courageous......loyal.....

Yup...thats me!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 15, 2005)

Entish.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 15, 2005)

Numenorean


----------



## Larry Hughes (Nov 15, 2005)

Numenorean.

Though I half expected Golem to be more accurate to true human nature.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 15, 2005)

this website is filled with a bunch of numenoreans. hardly multicultural.


----------



## historyb (Nov 15, 2005)

Dwarvish


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 15, 2005)

Numenorean

Hopefully the good kind....


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://live.quizilla.com/user_images/D/dphenreckson/1049377833_Hmiddleearthdwarvish.jpg" border="0" alt="Elvish">

[Edited on 11-16-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 15, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378241_Hmiddleearthelvish.jpg" border="0" alt="Elvish"><br>Elvish
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## brymaes (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm the only Hobbit? I feel lonley. 



> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> ...



Or a member of RC Sproul, Jr.'s church!


----------



## Augusta (Nov 16, 2005)

It's the Norwegian in me.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Nov 16, 2005)

Taverns and homebrewing and Rolling Hills....
Of Course I'm a Hobbitt!


UNITE!!!!!


----------



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

> Taverns and homebrewing and Rolling Hills....
> Of Course I'm a Hobbitt!
> 
> 
> UNITE!!!!!


I'm with you, brother... 

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by SharperSword]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Nov 23, 2005)

It is a time for an Enting!


By the way, has anyone heard what happened to the Entwives?


----------



## Ravens (Nov 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, Elvish.

I was hoping for "Numenorean" or "man of Rohan" or something.

As much as I *love* the Elves in the Lord of the Rings...

there's a part of me that feels I've just been tagged as a pink-shod San Franciscan.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudandstars_
> Unfortunately, Elvish.
> 
> I was hoping for "Numenorean" or "man of Rohan" or something.
> ...



That's a FAIRY! Different creature entirely!

Gandalf was an elf, he had one of the three rings of the elves. What was Sarunam, though?

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## Ravens (Nov 24, 2005)

I always knew my nerd-like Brittanic knowledge of Tolkien's corpus would be called upon some day.

Actually my geek-skills are a little rusty, but I'm 99.9999999999999999% I'm accurate here.

:bigsmile:

Gandalf was actually part of the Maiar. "Gandalf" was just a name given to him by some of the men of middle earth, "magic elf", and that probably because, due to his wisdom, magic, and longevity, "elf" was the closest thing to come to mind when they went to classify him.

The Maiar were eternal spirits, a "rank" below the Valar. Well, not eternal, since only Iluvatar-Eru (Tolkien's version of the monotheistic God) was "eternal", but He created the Valar-Ainur and the Maiar prior to anything else. Anyway, the Maiar were "attached" to certain of the Valar, normally.

Gandalf was one of five Maiar that "incarnated" and went into Middle-Earth to combat the rising evil of Sauron; they were sent by the ruling Valar from the West, the Undying Lands. Radagast (the brown wizard from Fellowship) and Saruman (also 2 blue wizards who went to the East and were never heard from again) also came with Gandalf, making the total incarnate Maiar "on the mission" to be five.

Sauron is also part of the Maiar, who followed Morgoth-Melkor (Tolkien's version of Satan, Morgoth was a Valar) in his rebellion against Iluvatar.

Interestingly enough, the balrogs are also part of the Maiar.

So, the Maiar in the LOTR include: Gandalf, Radagast, Saruman, Sauron, and the balrogs. So when Gandalf faced the balrog on the bridge, it was actually two members of that roughly "angelic" order squaring off against each other, not just a wizard versus a big bat-thinga-ma-jiggie.

There.

Now I feel like 372, 475 hours of my life have now been justified. :bigsmile:

P.S. Stil not happy about bein' a Keebler. Cookies anyone?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2005)

I think technically Gandalf and Saruman came from the Ainur, of the race of the Maiar and of the order of the Istari (Wizards).

Edit:  to Joshua

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## turmeric (Nov 24, 2005)

That's what I get for not reading the Sylmarillion.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudandstars_
> P.S. Stil not happy about bein' a Keebler. Cookies anyone?





Yes, I love the "Lord of the Beans" Veggie Tales movie too . . .


Thanks for the excellent Middle-Earth history lesson above, Josh! I definitely need to go ahead and read the Silmarillion. That's the one LOTR book I haven't read yet.


----------



## Ravens (Nov 24, 2005)

Realistically, the Silmarillion enhanced my enjoyment of the actual "Lord of the Rings" trilogy by 300%, and that might be a conservative estimate.

And once I read "everything", I would say that... well, more often than not, when I just do some hit-and-run or random Tolkien reading out of boredom, its the Silmarillion. It almost reads like the Old Testament, as in, its just jampacked with facts & names, and it has a very epic feel.

But its not meaningless, because it puts the LOTR into perspective. You learn more about Elrond, Galadriel, and Gandalf. You learn why the Noldor (and a few other minor races of elves, but mainly the Noldor) are in Middle-Earth in the first place, and their sad tale. You learn where they're going when they "go west." You learn the origins of the Dwarves, Ents, Trolls, and Orcs. You see why the men of Gondor are so different than the other men... its just an epic saga.

Scrumpdidly-umptious.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 24, 2005)

Is Tom Bombadill one of the blue wizards, do you think?


----------



## Herald (Nov 24, 2005)

Rohirrim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Is Tom Bombadill one of the blue wizards, do you think?



Tom Bombadil is, in Tolkien's words, an "enigma."


----------



## CDM (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> <img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/dphenreckson/1049378093_numenorean.jpg" border="0" alt="Numenorean"><br>Numenorean
> <br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/dphenreckson/quizzes/To%20which%20race%20of%20Middle%20Earth%20do%20you%20belong%3F/"> To which race of Middle Earth do you belong?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 27, 2005)

My favorite LOTR race.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudandstars_
> Realistically, the Silmarillion enhanced my enjoyment of the actual "Lord of the Rings" trilogy by 300%, and that might be a conservative estimate.
> 
> And once I read "everything", I would say that... well, more often than not, when I just do some hit-and-run or random Tolkien reading out of boredom, its the Silmarillion. It almost reads like the Old Testament, as in, its just jampacked with facts & names, and it has a very epic feel.
> ...



You are right. The _Silmarillion_ is much ore than "background" for the LOTR. It is, in my opinion, the last appearance of the epic form. It is in the same line as the Iliad, the Odyssey and the Aeneid.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 27, 2005)

Where is Gandalf mentioned in the Simillarion?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2005)

me too...






[Edited on 12-28-2005 by toddpedlar]


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



Grrr. Great, Andrew, you had to go and remind me of the one thing that bugged me about the LOTR... (his absence)

todd


----------

